# Chemezie Kudu 7"11



## Towersmith (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure if this is real or not, but if it is then wow. he'll probly suck but: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=rovell/040623


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I read that earlier... it's got to be a joke.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

C'mon people. You really can't figure it out? The article is written in a satirical format. It is in Page 2, ESPN's comedic section. Let's put the puzzle together.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

"But I think it's safe to say that we all speak the language of basketball," Sefu says. "Even though Chimezie has been playing all his life with a ball made out of fused sheep's testicles."

Reading that and the entire article should make you believe it's fake.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

Not trying to be mean or anything, but I read that article before I saw this thread... I thought the article was amusing, but the fact that someone actually thought that it might be real had me rolling. Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. :shy:


----------

